# HD tuner



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is my first post, and I have recently moved from the world of the all-in-one A/V receiver
( Denon AVR-2106) to separates. I did some extensive reading for about four months on and off, and decided to use an Oppo BDP-105D as a media server, directly injected into an Emotiva XPA-5. I won't elaborate too much on the improvement in sound, just leave it at "WOW". The only new addition I need now is a separate FM stereo HD receiver. I really only need the HDMI out but of course preamp-out will usually come with it. I just don't want to buy with high power out, as that would be a waste, and usually the chassis are more bulky, and will only be using it strictly for local radio stations. A built in internet tuner would be a plus, but not necessary. I really haven't found anything yet, and was wondering if anyone could recommend something within the class of the equipment I'm now using. I want to use the DAC in the Oppo, so I want to have the receiver as an extension of the Oppo, not the center of my system.

Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

That's a tough one Matt. It appears most home HD tuners are now boomboxes, or $1000> units. HDMI out makes it trickier.
You might be able to find a used AVR with a built in HD tuner, like models from Sherwood, Yamaha, etc., but I'm not sure about routing to digital output, be it HDMI, coax or optical.
Sorry.

cheers


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

That's the answer I was afraid of. Thanks for the input, AJ. I guess I can always wait to see if something like that hits the market. I'm satisfied enough with the sound I have now, and with the exception of the tuner, I have a huge choice of music sources.
I should probably look to up grade the speakers within the next six months anyway. The mismatched speakers are much more noticeable now that I'm putting more power to them.

Thanks again, AJ!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Well 5 seconds worth of searching Amazon got me this...

http://www.amazon.com/Grace-Digital-Wireless-featuring-GDI-IRDT200/dp/B00395ZQMK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1399009645&sr=8-4&keywords=hd+radio+tuner

All the features you need. Not HDMI but you don't need that. Use the digital coax or toslink. Your Oppo has both inputs. Can't vouch for the quality though. And not a product in same league as the Oppo.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Call me blind, but I'm not seeing where that Grace has an HD (terrestrial) tuner..:scratch:


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

mattmc61 said:


> I'm satisfied enough with the sound I have now, and with the exception of the tuner, I have a huge choice of music sources.


Well, I listen to my XDR-F1HD daily (WUSF 89.7), as it often causes me to go out and buy music that I've heard.
Another option for you is to get any HD tuner you can find, then run it through an inexpensive ADC (Behringer makes a few), so that you can connect to the Oppo via digital in.

cheers


----------



## mattmc61 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to look for me, vann_d. I did run across the Grace Wi-Fi tuner, and a few from Pyle. While some equipment came close, nothing quite fit the bill.
A terrestrial tuner is the goal, while an internet tuner would be icing on the cake. Part of the reason for the post is not just to find the equipment, but to get opinions about quality of anything suggested or found.

Connecting a tuner through an ADC may be the way to go. My 5 seconds of searching found me the Behringer UFO202. While it isn't HDMI, the USB input will work fine, it still goes to one of the Oppo DACs. I will look around for a while, I don't want to jump on the first thing I come across. 

I really appreciate you guys taking the time to help.

Matt


----------

